# Herold Statistiken



## Fantibär (26. Juli 2005)

Also irgendwie geht euer BLASC im Moment gar nicht. Das Parsen geht nicht und über die Seiten kann man so gut wie keine Gilden bzw Chars anschaun. Jeder 2. Klick schmeißt die Fehlermeldung aus:



500 Internal Server Error

The server encountered an unexpected condition which prevented it from fulfilling the request.




Und was tut man da nun????


----------



## Nebelschleicher (26. Juli 2005)

Däumchen drehen und warten.

Nyana (?) hat irgendwo schonmal gepostet das der Hoster die Sicherheitseinstellungen geändert und evtl. zu hoch angesetzt hat.

Zum ganzen Rest um BLASC - einfach hoffen das das Team bald wieder komplett ist und die Entwicklung weiter geht. Mit den ganzen Bugs, halben Workarounds, ... ist es im Moment einfach lang nicht so gut wie es mal war (und hoffentlich wieder wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Elmono (27. Juli 2005)

Stimmt, die alten Versionen von Blasc liefen deutlich besser und fehlerfreier. Ob das jetzt an Updates oder an WoW-Patches liegt weiss ich natürlich nicht, ärgerlich ist es auf jeden Fall.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn Blasc bald wieder einwandfrei läuft und dann auch meine Gilde erfasst wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (30. Juli 2005)

Die 500er Fehler sollten jetzt nicht mehr auftreten.

Den Parse-Fehler will sich Regnor dieses Wochenende mal anschauen. Mich ärgert es auch, dass BLASC im Moment nicht so richtig läuft, leider fehlt uns aber momentan die Zeit um uns um BLASC zu kümmern.


----------



## Neriella (2. August 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Die 500er Fehler sollten jetzt nicht mehr auftreten.
> [post="97677"][/post]​


Sie sind leider wieder da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (2. August 2005)

Ja, habs schon bemerkt und an den Hoster weitergeleitet.


----------



## Neriella (10. August 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, habs schon bemerkt und an den Hoster weitergeleitet.
> [post="97923"][/post]​


Leider gibt's die fehlermeldung noch immer beim Suchen und beim Anklicken der Gildenstatistik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Key2Matrix (10. August 2005)

Hallo,

kann es sein, dass ihr einige WoW-Server aus eurer Statistik geworfen habt ?
Ich kann den Aegwynn Server nicht mehr in eurer Statistik finden. Ausserdem
erhalte ich, wenn ich auf meine Visitenkarte klicke:

500 Internal Server Error
The server encountered an unexpected condition which prevented it from fulfilling the request. 

Weitere Probleme bei mir:

Blasc startet bei mir WoW 2x.
Blasc bleibt beim Parsen der Items hängen (keine Rückmeldung)
Mein Char tauchte bei euch in der DB mehrfach auf. (als Aegwynn verfügbar)
Meine Visitenkarte aktualisiert sich nicht (hängt auf lvl 39 fest, bin aber lvl60)

Die unteren Probleme sind im Forum bereits beschrieben weshalb ich nicht
näher darauf eingehen will. Ihr arbeitet sicherlich hart ^^ an der Lösung der Probleme. Mich wundert nur, dass ich in den Herold Statistiken den Aegwynn
Server nicht mehr auswählen kann und demzufolge kein Zugriff auf unsere
Gildenstats habe. Ist das so gewollt ?

Char: KeytoMatrix
Server: Aegwynn
Gilde: The Mercenary Alliance

MfG, Key.


----------



## Cthulhu (11. August 2005)

Hi!

Also ich bin einer der Webmaster von Planet-Multiplayer, dem Hoster von black-legion.info. Habe leider auch keinen von den Jungs bisher erreicht um zu klären warum die 500 Fehler kommen. An den Sicherheitseinstellungen sollte das nicht liegen, das habe ich eigentlich soweit ausgeschlossen. Ich hoffe das sich mal JEMAND von dem blasc Team bei uns meldet das wir das mal gemeinsam untersuchen können.

Bis dahin heist es wohl warten ...

Sorry und viele Grüße

Cthulhu


----------



## Nyana (11. August 2005)

Am bestern PM'st & SMS't Du mal mal Crowley. Unabhängig davon betrifft das ja nicht nur BLASC sondern teilweise auch das Board.


----------

